

Ask HN: What accounting software do you use for your startup's userbase? - jscheel

Hey guys, we are trying to figure out what accounting software would work best for our startup. We will have per-month and subscription plans, payments are handled through stripe, but we aren't really sure what accounting software would be best to keep track of all of those payments for our bean counters. Any thoughts? What's have you used?
======
johng
We use Xero and love it.

~~~
jscheel
Thanks, we'll definitely check it out!

